# Tile stops



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

What do you use for long stem isolation valves that you would install under a lavatory to isolate a bathroom? We call them "tile stops". The suppliers here stock Gerber, but I was looking for something a little more slick.
The Gerbers are ok, but they are basically compression stops with old fashioned shower stems and handles.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

This thread is blasphemous! 

Gerber tile stops, if you don't like them then you get ball valves and and an access panel lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

We used to use long-stem globe valves. They were sweat connections. They were under master bath lav sinks to shut water off to the jacuzzi tubs.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Long stem globe valves are ok for budget jobs in a vanity, but can't be made presentable exposed.
What do you do when the trim is not chrome?
Scotch brite the gerber trim to make it look like brushed nickel?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

http://www.watermark-designs.com/ca...num/?model_number=SS-TS150+&Submit=Find+Model


----------

